# Foundry Day in Minnesota



## Uglydog (Aug 27, 2021)

*Foundry Day*
Please consider adding Saturday October 16th 2021, and rain date October 23rd 2021 to your calendar.

While this event has no formal structure emphasis will be on safety at all times. For those hoping to do more than observe we will encourage you to bring your own affordable PPE. We will provide some recommendations if you contact me.

While some might be only interested in watching, this is not intended as a demonstration. We hope that at the end of the event you will have a casting which you have made to take home. Depending on who attends and their interests, specific activities may vary. These activities might include casting from a pattern, pattern building, cores, lost foam casting, and possibly both aluminum and a brass pour. We've also discussed conducting some experiments involving casting from different sorts of aluminum scrap (castings, forgings, extrusions, pop cans) followed by cut and bend tests.

Foundry Day will be in Tamarack Minnesota, located approx 2.5hours from Mpls/St Paul. This is a no charge for this outdoor event, and we will provide lunch the day of the event (let me know if you have dietary restrictions). However, donations to help cover costs will be accepted. It is my hope that finances not be an impediment to participation.

It is imperative that this is a safe outdoor event. This includes working around molten metal as well as Covid. We will adhere to any Covid restrictions in place at that time.

Concurrently, on the rain date of October 23 we will be hosting an indoor Scraping/Rebuilding Class. See the separate posting. Persons attending the Foundry Day event are encouraged to observe at the scraping class taught by Dennis Danich.

While not a structured event, it is important that we attempt to meet everyone’s individual learning needs and goals. For a specific address and to make sure we have enough food please contact me directly at email UglydogLLC@gmail.com


----------



## Illinoyance (Aug 27, 2021)

Location?


----------



## Uglydog (Aug 27, 2021)

Tamarack MN 
55787

I'll review the post and update.
And include my email address for contacting me to get a specific address.

Thanks!
Daryl
MN


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 17, 2021)

Had 21 people here yesterday for aluminum casting. Including 3 chaperoned teenagers. 
Didn't get the experiments done with different types of aluminum. Far to busy with casting items for people to take home.
Really was a great day. A great intro for most, and a heap of learning for me!
There is active discussion about a class spring 2022.

Daryl
MN


----------



## rwm (Oct 17, 2021)

That's awesome. It will probably get larger every year.
Robert


----------



## wlburton (Oct 18, 2021)

Uglydog said:


> Had 21 people here yesterday for aluminum casting. Including 3 chaperoned teenagers.
> Didn't get the experiments done with different types of aluminum. Far to busy with casting items for people to take home.
> Really was a great day. A great intro for most, and a heap of learning for me!
> There is active discussion about a class spring 2022.
> ...


It really was a great day.  Wonderful hosts, a really excellent teacher, good company, and beautiful fall weather.  Everyone learned a lot.  This is hobby machining at its finest!


----------

